
How Bad Would It Have Smelled In A Medieval City? - bootload
https://www.reddit.com/r/AskHistorians/comments/5dwk60/how_bad_would_it_have_smelled_in_a_medieval_city/da84g7z/
======
Waterluvian
I'm fascinated by the idea that there are likely a lot of smells which are
nearly unaffected by time. Wildflowers on the countryside probably smell very
similar regardless of what century you're in. I wonder if there might be a
"standard candle" of smell?

I'm also fascinated by the concept of a scientific endeavour to describe smell
through a reproducible apparatus. One could describe a method that could
closely reproduce a smell. Ie. in order to know what ____ smelled like, take
these base ingredients and do these things with them. I wonder if this was
ever attempted.

